

Mobile apps killed the web - mburney
http://maxkle.in/mobile-killed-the-web/

======
meelash
What imaginary world is this guy living in? Everything he mentions- the trends
are moving in the exact opposite of where he sees them going...

~~~
sperry
He thinks he is a contrarian with some special insight. He gets called out on
almost everything he writes.

------
devmonk
Mobile apps also killed his post.

